# Dogue (dog) e doguinho



## Alentugano

Tenho a sensação de que essas 2 palavras (do inglês) estão-se tornando muito populares no Brasil. É uma moda passageira como muitas outras? É uma coisa dos jovens ou é mais generalizada? Poderá dog/doguinho vir a substituir cachorro/cachorrinho? Amigos foreiros do Brasil, o que vocês acham?


----------



## Guigo

Talvez seja mesmo um modismo, como foram alguns termos que começaram, em uma língua estrangeira (atualmente, quase sempre o inglês), e depois se vernaculizaram. Foi o caso de 'deletar', do inglês _(to) delete_, que foi modinha, há uns 20 anos, ganhou música, entrada no léxico, etc, mas quase ninguém usa mais, substituído por anular ou cancelar. Há uns 2-3 anos, só se falava em _influencer_, coisa do mundo virtual, que está virando o nosso pródigo influenciador (a). Ah, tem o universo _coach_, com seus termos e expressões, em inglês, para enganar otários, que viraram até motivo de chacota - parece-me que sumirão, salvo em seu pequeno mundo de enganação.

No caso de dogue, apenas lembrando que esta palavra já aparece, em alguns dicionários de nossa língua, para caracterizar determinas raças de cão, como o dogue alemão, dogue-de-bordéus e dogo argentino, sendo este 'dogo', importado do espanhol platino, onde parece haver um problema similar ao nosso. Vamos esperar.

Para o 'doguinho', há uma disputa grande com 'catioro'.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que doguinho está ganhando.


----------



## Nonstar

Obrigado por me contar, não sabia dessa. A única ocorrência que conheço é “dogão”, um cachorro-quente grande. 
Já vi “upar”, para subir/carregar um arquivo.
Acho esses termos muito “leite com pêra”.


----------



## Donn

E _cão_?  Acho que _cão_ é a regra no Portugal, mas no Brasil não se usa por animal de estimação?

O mesmo está a acontecer aqui no inglês - não quer usar "dog" por animal tão bem estimado, lembrando que "dog" também morde a gente etc., portanto pensa melhor "pup", embora isso ainda não é muito comum.  Assim a lingua segue o processo de domesticação - o cão é exemplo de neotenia, retenção de características juvenil.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, usa-se cão e também _cãozinho, cãozito_, mas estas formas são raras. _Cão_ aparece mais na Biologia (cão selvagem) ou na Astronomia (Cães de Caça, uma constelação), mas no geral é quase sempre _cachorro_ ou _cachorrinho_, para o filhote. Interessante, que a fêmea do cão/cachorro é sempre _cadela_; penso que evitam _cachorra_, que tem conotações relacionadas à bandidagem, promiscuidade, etc.


----------



## Nonstar

“É o cão”! 
Cão é o demo, o sassafraz, o tinhoso, o belzebu, o sete-peles! 
Ou algo difícil pacas! Ou alguém que vira um dimonho quando tá bravo.


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal, usa-se cão e, carinhosamente, cãozinho ou canito. O diminutivo "canito" usa-se muito na minha região (sul). Mais recentemente começou a ser moda chamar "patudo" ao cão/cachorro de estimação. Por falar em "cacahorro-quente", seria correta a minha percepção de que talvez já não se use tanto no Brasil? Pelo que tenho visto/lido, parece-me que está a ser substituída pelo original "hot dog".


----------



## Vanda

Chamo a minha Bunitinha (com u mesmo) de cachorrinha.


----------



## Donn

Mas quer usar "cachorrinha" em conversa, em referência a cadela da gente que encontrou na rua?

No inglês, é sempre "dog" até com a fêmea, por mais ou menos a mesma razão, a palavra por a fêmea ficou bem vulgar.


----------



## Vanda

Na conversa, eu ainda chamaria de cachorrinha àquela que encontrei na rua.


----------



## Guigo

Uma notícia publicada em 19/12/2021. Aparecem: cãozinho e cachorro; é bem comum, todos entendem, mas pode haver esta ou aquela variação de termo; questão de preferência pessoal, muitas vezes.

Cãozinho é flagrado dormindo na manjedoura do presépio e como presente de Natal, foi adotado


----------



## guihenning

Guigo said:


> Interessante, que a fêmea do cão/cachorro é sempre _cadela_; penso que evitam _cachorra_, que tem conotações relacionadas à bandidagem, promiscuidade, etc.


Mas também cadela, não?! Eu inclusive acho 'cadela' mais _pesada_ do que 'cachorra'…
Como curiosidade: cadelinha é o diminutivo do diminutivo, já que em latim _CATELLA, _donde vem cadela_,_ já era diminutivo (de _CATULA_).
Aliás, ao contrário do que muita gente possa pensar, cão e cadela não são ligados etimologicamente e são usados em par porque o português só herdou a forma masculina de CANIS (cão) e perdeu a forma masculina de CATELLUM 'cadelo' (em galaico-português ainda se atestava e o galego parece tê-lo preservado junto com o francês 'chiot', catalão 'cadell' e romeno 'catel' — no mais parece subsistir como regionalismo em Portugal; os dicionários brasileiros nem costumam aboná-lo.

No meu português 'cachorro(a)/cachorrinho(a)' abundam muito mais do que 'dog', 'doguinho', termos que mais me parecem gíria/modismo do que intrusões lexicais. O português do Brasil é bastante receptivo a neologismos, mas sobretudo para coisas e conceitos novos. De modo geral, os itens lexicais vernaculares muito raramente são substituídos por neologismos assim a esmo. Crianças aprendem as palavras 'cachorro' e 'cachorra' e é a palavra que costumam acessar. A moda de 'dog' e derivados tende a ocorrer em adolescentes e jovens adultos, mas não permeia as camadas etárias que a antecedem e sucedem, parece-me.

E falando em neologismos, a imprensa brasileira acaba de 'matar' um: enquanto o presidente daquele país tirava férias no Sul ao passo que milhares no NE sofriam com catástrofes naturais, os jornais noticiavam que ele passeava de 'moto aquática' — termo que eu até então só conhecia como '_jet-ski_'. O 'home-office' também tem perdido espaço para 'teletrabalho' —por influência de '_télétravail_'—. E como o Guigo lembrou, o famoso 'deletar' já vem caindo em desuso após tanto tempo sendo polêmica por lá. Até então, parece-me que os francesismos sejam mais bem sucedidos que os anglicismos no Brasil. Geralmente o fogo de palha apaga e os itens lexicais vernaculares voltam a substituí-los.


----------



## Guigo

@guihenning Talvez este _cadela_ seja mais regional (o "sempre" atrapalhou o sentido da frase). Por outro lado, para os mais novos, _cachorra_ é que carrega uma certa negatividade; penso que nem usam mais cadela, com conotação negativa, parece coisa do século 20. 

Agora cadelinha = cachorrinha parece ser bem aceita; aliás ambas as formas, como fêmea do cão/cachorro.


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> O 'home-office' também tem perdido espaço para 'teletrabalho' —por influência de '_télétravail_'.


Em Portugal foi teletrabalho desde o início. É interessante notar que expressões como Home office e outras não são usadas nem no Reino Unido nem nos EUA com o sentido de trabalhar remotamente.


----------



## Vanda

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal foi teletrabalho desde o início. É interessante notar que expressões como Home office e outras não são usadas nem no Reino Unido nem nos EUA com o sentido de trabalhar remotamente.


Me irrita tanto essa mania brasileira de  enfiar palavras em inglês em tudo quanto é lugar, mesmo que não façam sentido na língua original. É o home office, é o outdoor, é o shopping center... e por aí vai.


----------



## Donn

OK!


----------



## Ari RT

Shopping center (por mall) até que se entende em outros países. Já outdoor (por billboard) parece ser jabuticabíssima, só  aqui mesmo.


----------



## Donn

Voltando ao assunto ... talvez seja interessante o papel da língua em género aqui.  No inglês somos pouco acustomado a substantivos com género, e portanto é natural usar "dog" em sentido neutro (e seria natural até se a maioridade não fosse de fato neutralizados), e o feminino "bitch" é facilmente esquecido - como custaria o falante típico do inglês um momento para lembrar o macho de "cow", "duck", "sheep" etc.  E há bom senso nisso, visto que na maioridade é difícil saber se o animal é macho or fêmea.  Estou a pensar que os portugueses devem ficar mais competente em pecuária.


----------

